# Help with Video card for Dell E521



## koopatroop (Feb 13, 2008)

I should stress off the bat that I am not very good at computer hardware.  

I own a Dell E521 that came with the basic video card.  I would like to update the video card.  

I have been doing some reading and it seems that there are two types of connections for video cards

PCI and PCI express

How do I tell which one my computer will except?

In addition, I know the video card I already own (ATI radeon) won't fit in my current system.  Could that be because my computer requires a low profile card?  

Its kind of frustrating because I'd like to tell you more, like what kind of video card I have but the device manager tells me nothing that looks like a video card unless creative game port counts.  

Perhaps what I need help with is how to figure out what type of video card my computer will accept.  Any tips?


----------



## Langers2k7 (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you asking about a sound card or a video (graphics) card?
I don't understand your question.


----------



## koopatroop (Feb 13, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> Are you asking about a sound card or a video (graphics) card?
> I don't understand your question.



/sigh

That was pretty dumb of me, I definitely meant video card but kept writing sound card for some reason.  I have a nice sound card that works fine.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol. Ok.
So very basically, there are 3 types of slot that can potentially support a graphics card.

These are:
PCI (Regular slot, low performance)
AGP 8x (Faster, gradually being phased out...)
PCI-Express 16x (The latest and most widely used port for graphics)

You need to find out which slot your motherboard has first, and then come back and we'll give you some recommendations taking into account the price and your usage of your PC.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've just looked up your system for you, and I'm pretty sure you have a PCI-Express slot. This is good news 

What is the card that you already have?


----------



## koopatroop (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks very much for your help.  

I tried to look for the card I have, but I seem to have misplaced it.  I tried to install it in my new system but it wouldn't fit.  This leads me to think that I need what is called a low profile card.  

The card I tried to install was a radeon diamond ati.  I don't remember which version but it was a $400 sound card two years ago.  Next time I am home I will do a more thorough search of my house for it.  

Obviously, the cheaper the better, especially since this computer is not very upgradeable.  However, I am willing to pay for what is necessary.  As for computer use, I generally don't do much gaming, but I recently purchased games like Bioshock and the Orange box so I would like to get them running at least moderately well.  

I should put out that my computer runs Windows Vista.


----------



## porterjw (Feb 13, 2008)

> PCI and PCI express
> 
> How do I tell which one my computer will except?



This link is NOT your Motherboard, but will illustrate the point.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2274650&CatId=1533

The three white slots on the bottom are PCI slots. The blue and orange slots above them are PCIe


----------



## Langers2k7 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you mean your case is physically too small for your card?
And as for the 'Radeon Diamond ATI' I've never heard of this.
I would recommend something like a Radeon X1950Pro or X1950XT for your purposes, but NOT if your case is really that small.


----------



## koopatroop (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry I was trying to go by memory.  My old card is a Radeon 9800 Pro 128M.


----------



## koopatroop (Feb 14, 2008)

Langers2k7 said:


> Lol. Ok.
> 
> These are:
> PCI (Regular slot, low performance)
> ...



Now that I look up my old sound card, it appears to be AGP.  That would explain why I can't get it to fit.


----------



## Langers2k7 (Feb 14, 2008)

koopatroop said:


> Now that I look up my old sound card, it appears to be AGP.  That would explain why I can't get it to fit.



Indeed. 
Forgive me for saying that it was a PCI-E 
Now, for an AGP slot you can still buy very decent new cards and the performance will at least be comparable to PCI-E.

I would still recommend an X1950Pro, as these are also available in AGP form.
Hope you decide to upgrade 
Langers


----------



## koopatroop (Feb 14, 2008)

You were right before, its that my old sound card is AGP, but I need a PCI express card.  

I also need one that will work with a very low power supply.


----------

